# Found a reason to keep Mazzer tamper



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

was going to just remove this then thought how about modding?









never seen it done before ,but think it now serves a purpose.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

In built tamper stand is is stable?


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, gave it a good shake and lean on first .Very pleased with it. It can take a lot of force bearing down on it ,more then needed for tamping.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

You could hang some weights from it so it starts to tip at 30lbs! Calibrated tamping!!


----------

